# 10 minute wait turns into 30



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I took a delivery today on UE at a taco shop.... drove about 10 minutes to get there, of course when I get there, they haven't even started the order yet. 7 trays of food that they had to cook. They told me 10 minutes when I got there.... it took 30. If they had told me 30 to start with I would have called support and had support cancel so it doesn't count against my cancel rate. Got 4.43 to deliver all that and of course there was no tip....

This is the first time I've been truly irritated. I was having a good day before that.

Edit: Support did give me the $5 adjustment so at least there's something.

Edit: I guess the day wasn't a total wash because I went back to this suchi place I went to for a pick up twice today and I ended up being $3 short on my bank card so I was going to get cash from my car. She gave me 50% off! (That ended up being 15 bucks!)


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Man that is the worst. I dont think its ever happened to me with UE but it happens at least 1-2 times a day on GH. I actually quit GH because of this. Glad things turned around for you at least.


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

I'd complain that $5 isn't enough. You missed out on potential revenue in those 30 minutes. I'd also report the restaurant. They aren't supposed to get a driver until the order is completed.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

UberDriver472837 said:


> I'd complain that $5 isn't enough. You missed out on potential revenue in those 30 minutes. I'd also report the restaurant. They aren't supposed to get a driver until the order is completed.


I told them to block them so I don't get paired with them again. They said they'd investigate.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

Nope. Timer starts the second they say "10 minutes." At 15, I'm canceling them and going to the parking lot to wait to get pinged for it again.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I opted out after a week or 2 and only 3 or 4 trips, all sucked, tips from none, most of them just seemed pissed for whatever reason. Decided I'm not a delivery boy...


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Marbakka said:


> Nope. Timer starts the second they say "10 minutes." At 15, I'm canceling them and going to the parking lot to wait to get pinged for it again.


Did you get paid when you cancelled?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Marbakka said:


> Nope. Timer starts the second they say "10 minutes." At 15, I'm canceling them and going to the parking lot to wait to get pinged for it again.


Problem with that is, the place is in an area that I could get pinged to go to places I don't care to go. AKA downtown Dallas. I've been making good money where I've been and I try to avoid as many headaches as possible. (High rises, no parking, parking garages, meters, etc) So I'd have put myself offline to get closer to where I do take pings.



UberDriver472837 said:


> Did you get paid when you cancelled?


I don't think you'd get paid for that. You didn't do the pick up.


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> Problem with that is, the place is in an area that I could get pinged to go to places I don't care to go. AKA downtown Dallas. I've been making good money where I've been and I try to avoid as many headaches as possible. (High rises, no parking, parking garages, meters, etc) So I'd have put myself offline to get closer to where I do take pings.
> 
> I don't think you'd get paid for that. You didn't do the pick up.


That's what I was thinking and is why I'd wait for the order and ask Uber for waiting time. Plus a small wait of 10 minutes gives you a chance to use the washroom.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

UberDriver472837 said:


> That's what I was thinking and is why I'd wait for the order and ask Uber for waiting time. Plus a small wait of 10 minutes gives you a chance to use the washroom.


Maybe as a guy... as a girl I'm picky about the bathrooms I use.


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> Maybe as a guy... as a girl I'm picky about the bathrooms I use.


For sure. Depends on what needs to be done. Lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Restaurants that tell me 10 minutes is usually 30. I walk out and cancel. No one cares about cancellation rate on UberEats.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I took 1 uber eats ping ever,

It went way worse than this LOL.

The closest parking to both the delivery point and the destination was 1/10 of a mile away from either (and the exact same parking spot. Such udder shenanigans I stopped accepting them.


----------

